# Past & Present in Flanders



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Along the same lines as the 'Past & present in NW London' thread I started, here are a few pics showing how various areas in Flanders, Belgium have changed over the years. I have tried, where possible, to take the pictures in the same places where the old ones were taken.

*Stationsplein, Waarschoot*

Stationsplein, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_




*Waarschoot Dorp, Waarschoot*

Waarschoot Dorp, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_




*Hoop Van Vrede, Waarschoot*

Hoop Van Vrede, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_




*Waarschoot Station, Waarschoot*

Waarschoot Station, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_



*Waarschoot Station, Waarschoot*

Waarschoot Station, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_




*Klooster, Waarschoot*

Klooster, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_




*Schoolstraat, Waarschoot*

Schoolstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_



*Kerkstraat, Waarschoot*

Kerkstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_




*Kerkstraat, Waarschoot*

Kerkstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_




*Dorp, Waarschoot*

Dorp, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_



*Nieuwstraat, Waarschoot*

Nieuwstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_


----------



## AlexandraQ (Feb 11, 2008)

I think today is much better than before!!!! Very interesting.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

AlexandraQ said:


> I think today is much better than before!!!! Very interesting.


I'm of the opposite opinion. I think Waarschoot looked nicer in the past, it looked like it had more charm.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I think it's a mixture. The first two shots definitely show that it's improved these days from the past, however, other shots are a bit more of a mixed bag.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

you're all wrong. i think old Waarschoot looks pretty much the same as now. not much of a drastic change between pics as i thought there would be in this thread.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

A few more;

*Café Sportman, Waarschoot*

Café Sportman, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_ 




*Schoolstraat, Waarschoot*

Schoolstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_ 




*St. Christophe, Waarschoot*

St. Christophe, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

This is a fascinating thread!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Here a few more;


*Molenstraat, Waarschoot*

Molenstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_ 




*Stationstraat/Oostmoer, Waarschoot*

Stationstraat/Oostmoer, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_




*Stationsstraat, Waarschoot*

Stationsstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_




*Schoolstraat, Waarschoot*

Schoolstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting pics  Old pics are much better than today


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a surprise. Photo's from Waarschoot, just around the corner. Are you a citizen of Waarschot, Tetramesh?
Anyway, nice thread. I think Waarschoot is not as beautiful as it was before. To much asphalt and concrete in the centre. But renovation is on the way, I read in the papers. Could become a nice place again.
But I like the countryside of Waarschoot. _Het Leen_, _The Lieve _and the _Bellebargie forest _are great places for a walk or a bicycle-trip.
And here are some of my pictures taken of the new church.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Past & Present in East Flanders*

I thought it was time I added a few more images to this thread, its been a while.


*Stuiver, Waarschoot*

Stuiver, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009) _



*De Lieve, Waarschoot*

De Lieve, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009) _



*Kere, Waarschoot*

Kere, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009) _



*Beke, Waarschoot*

Beke, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009) _


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Beke, Waarschoot*

Beke, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009) _



*Kerkstraat, Waarschoot*

Kerkstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009) _



*De Lieve, Waarschoot*

De Lieve, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009) _



*Dorp & Schoolstraat, Waarschoot*

Dorp & Schoolstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010) _


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

very interesting comparison.
I thought it would be nice if you can at least put a date or estimated date
on the old pictures. Most of the them though haven't changed which is great.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> very interesting comparison.
> I thought it would be nice if you can at least put a date or estimated date
> on the old pictures. Most of the them though haven't changed which is great.


I started a *similar thread* to this one and was able to put dates next to many of the images, unfortunately for the old images in this thread I was not able to find out the dates and thought it better to state the date as unknown instead of estimating.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Schoolstraat, Waarschoot*

Schoolstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010) _




*Stationsstraat, Waarschoot*

Stationsstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010) _



*Stationsstraat & Hoekje, Waarschoot*

Stationsstraat & Hoekje, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010) _



*Sint-Ghislenuskerk & Dorp, Waarschoot*

Sint-Ghislenuskerk & Dorp, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010) _


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

And I read the whole village-center will undergo a complete renovation this year. kay:


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Benonie said:


> And I read the whole village-center will undergo a complete renovation this year. kay:


Yes, due to be completed by 2012 if I remember. I think the same company behind the rebuilding of the church are also carrying out this project so I'm not expecting great results. There needs to be more greenery and less concrete in Waarschoot.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great thread!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Gemeentehuis, Waarschoot*

Gemeentehuis, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010) _



*Waarschoot Station, Waarschoot*

Waarschoot Station, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010) _



*Kerkstraat, Waarschoot*

Kerkstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010) _



*Schoolstraat, Waarschoot*

Schoolstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010) _


----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

Tetramesh said:


> I'm of the opposite opinion. I think Waarschoot looked nicer in the past, it looked like it had more charm.


cant agree with you anymore, today the building design and quality have deteriorated compared with the past, and the cheap cars makes the streets look so ugly


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

great photo comparison!!!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Stationsstraat, Waarschoot*

Stationsstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2011)_



*Schoolstraat, Waarschoot*

Schoolstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2011)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Stationsstraat, Waarschoot*

Stationsstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Sint-Ghislenuskerk, Waarschoot*

Sint-Ghislenuskerk, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*De Lieve, Waarschoot/Zomergem*

De Lieve, Waarschoot/Zomergem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_



*Sint-Ghislenuskerk, Waarschoot*

Sint-Ghislenuskerk, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_


*Schoolstraat, Waarschoot*

Schoolstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Kerkstraat, Waarschoot*

Kerkstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_



*Stationsstraat, Waarschoot*

Stationsstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I think the same evolutions have taken place more or less everywhere in Belgium (and probably also in other countries): Large open spaces have been lost and it looks a bit messy because the new buildings do not always fit in very well. 

I only do not understand why the church has been rebuilt. Did the roof collapse?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Probably because of the war


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Wapper said:


> I think the same evolutions have taken place more or less everywhere in Belgium (and probably also in other countries): Large open spaces have been lost and it looks a bit messy because the new buildings do not always fit in very well.
> 
> I only do not understand why the church has been rebuilt. Did the roof collapse?





DanielFigFoz said:


> Probably because of the war


The church remained more or less unchanged until the night of 31st December 2001 when sadly a fire destroyed most of the building. Apparently there were some kids playing with lit candles inside the church that evening.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

:uh: I don't remember that. That's very sad. I'm glad that the ruins were not demolished afterwards, because they're still interesting. Almost like a piece of art.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Ni3lS said:


> Nice pics


Thanks!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing collection of past and present pics....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice to se the evolution of the village.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Linguine said:


> amazing collection of past and present pics....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


Thanks.



Benonie said:


> Nice to se the evolution of the village.


And still going through a fairly major transformation.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Het Gravensteen, Ghent*

Het Gravensteen, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_



*Gemeentehuis, Zomergem*

Gemeentehuis, Zomergem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1918)
(2010)_


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

great thread! :cheers: 
and wow at the last one!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Mike____ said:


> great thread! :cheers:
> and wow at the last one!


Thanks. Yes, Zomergem took quite a beating during both world wars.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Vrijdagsmarkt, Ghent*
Vrijdagsmarkt, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_



*Schipdonkkanaal, Balgerhoeke*
This view shows a road bridge at Balgerhoeke carrying the Zeelaan (N9) over the Schipdonkkanaal.
The bridge was deliberately destroyed by German forces, probably not long before Balgerhoeke was liberated on September 15, 1944 by the Canadian South Alberta Regiment.

Schipdonkkanaal, Balgerhoeke by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1944)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*River Leie, Ghent*

River Leie, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_



*Plein, Kaprijke*

Plein, Kaprijke by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Sint-Veerleplein, Ghent*

Sint-Veerleplein, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_



*Sleidinge Station, Sleidinge*
*Sleidinge* station opened on 25 June 1861 along with the rest of this section of Line 58 between *Gent-Dampoort* en *Eeklo* although the station buildings shown below date from 1911.
In the early 1980s the station was deemed to be unprofitable so it was decided to close it along with *Waarschoot*, *Wondelgem* en *Gent-Muide* stations, the last train to stop here before closure was on 3 June 1984.
However, after much protesting from people living along the line a service was reinstated four years later. 

Sleidinge Station, Sleidinge by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1933)
(2012)_


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

I think everything has remained same nonetheless.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> I think everything has remained same nonetheless.


Many places have remained more or less unchanged but not everything.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Het Oude Postkantoor, Korenmarkt, Ghent*

Het Oude Postkantoor, Korenmarkt, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_



*Boelare Station, Eeklo*
This view is looking down Boelare/Blommekens in Eeklo.
A part of *Boelare* station (also known as *Doelaarstraat* station) can be seen on the left of the top photo. It closed in February 1959 along with the rest of this section of Line 58, nothing remains of the station today.
The tracks shown in the top photo running down the side if this road used to carry steam trams on Line 344 between *Watervliet* and *Tielt* station, today they have been replaced by a cycle lane.

Boelare Station, Eeklo by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012) _


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Vrijdagsmarkt, Ghent*

Jacob van Artevelde, Vrijdagsmarkt, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown) (2010)_



*Dreef, Zomergem*

Dreef, Zomergem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown) (2010)_


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great to see my region in the past.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Great to see my region in the past.


I'm glad you like them. 
The only downside with the images of this area is that most of the older photos are undated.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Maarten Steyaertplein, Zomergem*

Maarten Steyaertplein, Zomergem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_



*Gentsesteenweg, Eeklo*
This view is looking south-east along the Gentsesteenweg (N9) at the boundary of Eeklo town centre next to Eeklo station.
This road, and the railway to the left, head towards Waarschoot.

Gentsesteenweg, Eeklo by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Maarten Steyaertplein, Zomergem*

Maarten Steyaertplein, Zomergem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_






*Adegem Station, Adegem*
*Adegem* station opened on 16 November 1862 along with the rest of this section of line between *Eeklo* and *Maldegem*.
With cars becoming more popular and a more profitable bus route introduced along the same route as Line 58, it was decided to close the section of line to passenger services between *Eeklo* and *Bruges*.
The last passenger train on this section operated on 26 February 1959, goods trains continued to operate until they were also withdrawn, the last goods train operated on 26 April 1988.

In 1990 the Maldegem Steam Centre opened and over the years they have maintained the track between *Maldegem* and *Eeklo* and run different stocks on many days throughout the year.

Adegem Station, Adegem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Korenmarkt, Ghent*

Korenmarkt, Gent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_



*Eeklo Station, Eeklo*
Here we see Eeklo station viewed from the island platform (2 and 3).
The station opened in June 1861 as the northern terminus for Line 58 until the line was extended beyond *Eeklo* to *Maldegem* the following year.
In 1871 the station became a terminus once more but this time for Line 55A which ran between *Eeklo* and *Zelzate*, passenger trains stopped running on the line in 1950.
The station became a terminus for Line 58 once again when passenger services north of *Eeklo* were withdrawn in 1959.
The old station building was demolished in the 1980s to allow the widening of the N9 which passes next to the station.

Eeklo Station, Eeklo by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1920)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Markt, Zomergem*

Markt, Zomergem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_



*Kaprijke Station, Kaprijke*
The top photo shows *Kaprijke* station which used to be on Line 55A.
Line 55A, which ran between *Eeklo* and *Zelzate*, was opened in 1871 by the 'Chemin de fer d'Eecloo à Anvers' company and nationalised in 1878.
Passenger trains stopped running in 1950 but goods trains continued to use the line between *Eeklo* and *Kaprijke* until 1965 and between *Zelzate* and *Assenede* until 1976.
The station buildings were demolished in 2007.

Kaprijke Station, Kaprijke by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1900)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Gemeentehuis, Zomergem*

Gemeentehuis, Zomergem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_



*Lembeke-Dorp, Lembeke*

Lembeke-Dorp, Lembeke by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012) _


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Mills of Deinze, Deinze*

Mills of Deinze, Deinze by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012) _



*Burgemeester Henri Ryckaertstraat, Ronsele*

Burgemeester Henri Ryckaertstraat, Ronsele by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Markt, Deinze*
Looking north along Markt in Deinze.

Markt, Deinze by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_



*Sint-Blasius- en Sint-Margrietkerk, Landegem*

Sint-Blasius- en Sint-Margrietkerk, Landegem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown) (2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Gent-Sint-Pieters Station, Ghent*
This view is looking across Koningin Maria Hendrikaplein at Gent-Sint-Pieters Station.
The station was designed by Louis Cloquet, who also designed the old post office in the city, and was opened in 1912 in readiness for the World's Fair which was being held in the city in 1913. 

Gent-Sint-Pieters Station, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2013)_



*Stationsstraat, Aalter*

Stationsstraat, Aalter by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2013) _


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice update!
The _steenwegen _definitely looked better in the past than they do now.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Really very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Thanks.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Adegem-Dorp, Adegem*

Adegem-Dorp, Adegem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Tolpoortstraat, Deinze*
This view looks along Tolpoortstraat towards the bridge, which can just be seen at the end of the road, over the River Leie. The view hasn't changed too much apart from the ugly apartment blocks which seem to spring up everywhere. 

Tolpoortstraat, Deinze by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2013)_ 



*Balgerhoeke, Balgerhoeke*
This is a view of the street of Balgerhoeke near the junction with Oude Staatsbaan in Balgerhoeke.

Balgerhoeke, Balgerhoeke by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1940)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Grote Markt , Ypres*

Grote Markt , Ypres by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1917)
(2014)_



*Bellem Station, Bellem*
This view is looking south-east along platform 2 at Bellem station.
The lovely station buildings were torn down in the 1970s.

Bellem Station, Bellem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1910)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Gentstraat, Lembeke*

Gentstraat, Lembeke by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*Stationsstraat, Waarschoot*

Stationsstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Lembeke-Dorp, Lemebeke*

Lembeke-Dorp, Lemebeke by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*Stationsstraat, Waarschoot*

Stationsstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Markt, Zomergem*

Markt, Zomergem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1945)
(2014)_



*Markt, Eeklo*
A line of German Marder III tank destroyers outside Eeklo town hall.

Markt, Eeklo by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1944)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Grote Markt , Ypres*
Here we see numbers 2 and 4 Grote Markt, the top photo shows bomb damage in May 1940.

Grote Markt , Ypres by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1940)
(2014)_



*Neermarkt, Ypres*
This view is looking west along Neermarkt.

Neermarkt, Ypres by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1914)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Menenstraat, Ypres*
This view is looking west along Menenstraat.
The bottom photo shows the Menin Gate, unveiled in 1927, now spans the road.

Menenstraat, Ypres by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1913)
(2014)_



*Grote Markt, Ypres*
The photo on the left was taken on 1 June 1940 when Adolf Hitler and his entourage were visiting Ypres. At the time of this visit Cloth Hall, on the right, has not yet been restored after damage received during World War I.

Grote Markt, Ypres by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1940) (2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Dorp / Stationstraat, Waarschoot*

Dorp / Stationstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*Koning Leopoldstraat, Lovendegem*

Koning Leopoldstraat, Lovendegem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1959)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Bierstalbrug, Lovendegem*

Bierstalbrug, Lovendegem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*Kerkstraat, Waarschoot*

Kerkstraat, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Plein, Kaprijke*

Plein, Kaprijke by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*Kerkplein, Ronsele*

Kerkplein, Ronsele by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014) _


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Grasbrug and Graslei, Ghent*

Grasbrug and Graslei, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*Cataloniëstraat, Ghent*

Cataloniëstraat, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown) (2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Ajuinlei, Ghent*
One of the rare 'Now and Then' comparisons where the present view is an improvement on the old one.
This is a section of the River Leie next to Ajuinlei in Ghent which was filled in with concrete in the 1960s to make more parking spaces for cars. 
Thankfully the parking area was broken up in 1997 to allow the Leie to once more flow through this part of Ghent.

Ajuinlei, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1983)
(2014)_



*Lieven Bauwensplein, Ghent*

Lieven Bauwensplein, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Waarschoot Station*

Waarschoot Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*The Rabot, Ghent*

The Rabot, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1895)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Ajuinlei, Ghent*

Ajuinlei, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014) _



*Kleitstraat, Zomergem*

Kleitstraat, Zomergem by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1900)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Gent-Muide Station, Ghent*
*Gent-Muide* station opened in 1872, 11 years after most other stations opened on Line 58.
In the early 1980s the station was deemed to be unprofitable so it was decided to close it along with *Waarschoot*, *Wondelgem* and *Sleidinge* stations, the last train to stop here before closure was on 3 June 1984.
After much protesting from people living along the line all stations that closed in 1984 were reopened in 1988 with the exception of *Gent-Muide*. 

Gent-Muide Station, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*Bisdomplein, Ghent*

Bisdomplein, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*Stationsstraat, Aalter*

Stationsstraat, Aalter by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice work; well done


----------



## Roy Corduroy (Mar 22, 2015)

Tetramesh said:


> *The Rabot, Ghent*
> 
> The Rabot, Ghent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
> _(c.1895)
> (2014)_


Thanks for taking the photos and preparing this thread for our enjoyment. 

It required a lot of work, I imagine.

Roy :cheers2:


----------



## ruben alexander (Oct 3, 2010)

Very interesting thread, I'll look through the rest of it later It must have been a lot of work to compile. I agree that Waarschoot looks nicer on the old pictures, but also that it doesn't look that bad now (could be a lot worse).


----------

